# Knicks decline to match



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Jackie Butler's contract from the Spurs:



> SALT LAKE CITY – The New York Knicks have decided not to match the Spurs’ three-year, $7 million offer to restricted free agent Jackie Butler, a Knicks’ spokesman said Wednesday.


LINK


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Oh well.


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

i bet if he was a overrated PG zeke would have been tossing big $$$ at him..


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

... :curse:


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Next step, sign Ariza.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Or Jeffries! Yeah I know, "ain't gonna happen"!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

This does not surprise me to say the least, Dolan's checkbook is closed with caution. Isiah can't justified signing a backup of a back up. Dolan is watching how he spends his money, even though it's a little bit too late for that. I think he would bite on Jefferies with a mid-level instead of Butler though but the Wizards could and will probably match that.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

so can yall tell me how big of an upside butler has and what he does bring to a team?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Smart move. 3rd string centers are not worth 14 million.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Hmmmm yeah WTChan is right, for once this organization and zeke did the right thing. Thats right Kitty I said it..... Zeke did the right thing! You not going to beat me up now are you? :grinning:


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

TheRoc5 said:


> so can yall tell me how big of an upside butler has and what he does bring to a team?


I assume your a Spurs fan so I'd congratulate you on landing yourself a nice young player. From his time spent here, we all could agree that Butler scored the ball and did so well. He's a prototypical 5 from that standpoint using a back done move and a combination of hook shots. He's fairly a good rebounder (better than Curry) and decent defensively although he is prone to getting beat by quicker players with a drop step. He's a player I believe can get to the line noticablely and make those shots as a big man. Butler's main drawback which may have caused us not to match his contract is his lack of athleticism. I feel that limits him defensively and prevents him from being a shot blocker despite anticipating shots fairly well against opposing big men. On the Spurs, I could see him filling in some spare time when Duncan sits but I can't envision both he and Tim on the court at the same time.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Truknicksfan said:


> Hmmmm yeah WTChan is right, for once this organization and zeke did the right thing. Thats right Kitty I said it..... Zeke did the right thing! You not going to beat me up now are you? :grinning:


I actually believe we could have worked this situation out much better. We should have recieved at least something in return. I would have been a bit satisfied to get at least a 2nd round draft pick and the trade exception that comes from making the deal. Getting back absolutely nothing back when the center market was so lacking makes me feel like we got cheated. Maybe there is something else being planned which is why we chose this particular path but right now, this leaves a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

I like Butler but we can do better. 

What i wan't is The Camby Man or Sammy Delembert.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

frank9007 said:


> I like Butler but we can do better.
> 
> What i wan't is The Camby Man or Sammy Delembert.


You're right, we should have never gave up Marcus in the first place damn! I want Camby man back!!! :curse:


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Camby was one of my favs. If only he could stay healthy.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

EwingStarksOakley94 said:


> Camby was one of my favs. If only he could stay healthy.


I don't need the Glass Man.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> I don't need the Glass Man.


Aww shoot those sound like fighting words. :boxing: I remember Charles Barkley called him tissue man one time....but he is one of my favorites when healthy can rebound and block shots.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

I absolutely think the knicks should have matched and could not care less the knicks have a luxury tax hit due to other deals , in truth butler was perfect in that he could be a poor duplicate of curry so if eddy gets hurt they probably would not have to change much at all in how they run their offense or defense which often happens when a starter goes down...on this I disagree with IT. for me to change my tune he will have to fill that roster spot with something better.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> I absolutely think the knicks should have matched and could not care less the knicks have a luxury tax hit due to other deals , in truth butler was perfect in that he could be a poor duplicate of curry so if eddy gets hurt they probably would not have to change much at all in how they run their offense or defense which often happens when a starter goes down...on this I disagree with IT. for me to change my tune he will have to fill that roster spot with something better.


I agree with you to an extent. I believe we should have matched but do so to force the Spurs hand into doing a sign and trade. 2nd round pick(s) and the trade exception from making the move would have been enough but losing him for nothing leaves a bad taste in my mouth. The ball was in our court and could have forced the Spurs hand since they needed a center.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Aww shoot those sound like fighting words. :boxing: I remember Charles Barkley called him tissue man one time....but he is one of my favorites when healthy can rebound and block shots.


Can you not call him that then? I mean, you have to, if you have to take games off for a pinky sprain.


----------

